# Help me create a BC-wide fish-sitter's club!



## Mikaela (Dec 29, 2010)

Hello everyone!

Been a long time since I've been on this forum; I'm a regular at VIAquaria.com. But I'm here for a very good reason that will help everyone who's interested! 

Recently, I left my tanks alone for just two and a half days. In that time, both my tanks lost a fish. These fish poisoned both tanks, and by the time I got home, I had lost 10 fish, including six corydoras catfish. I came home to two dying tanks and had to replace almost all the water in them to save the rest of my fish, not a fun morning I can tell you!

That being said, I don't want it to happen again the next time I'm out of town! Unfortunately, all the people I know in town have no experience with fish, so they wouldn't know what to look for if this started to happen again...

So here's what I'm proposing: I think we should get a pool of members together who would be willing to drop by people's houses while they're on vacation so they can feed their fish and make sure that everyone's doing fine. Of course this would require a lot of trust from everyone, but I think we can do it!

Let me know if you'd be willing to be a part of this. Simply send me a PM with your name, the area that you live in, and your preferred method of contact (email address or phone number), and I'll add you to a list specific to your location. Once I have enough interested members, I'll send everyone in the same location the list of people nearby that they can contact other fish-sitters if needed!

I've already started this project on the forum VIAquaria.com, to see the full post please visit Time to form a fishsitter's club!!. This should hopefully also help prove that I'm not a scammer or a spammer, I'm just trying to create a useful resource for fish hobbyists across the province!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

As much as I like the idea. There may be just a handful of members I have enough trust to give a key to my house.

That why we make friends


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Yes, totally agree with you Gordon


----------



## Mikaela (Dec 29, 2010)

I agree as well, unfortunately my friends don't know the first thing about fish care... 

So far the names I have are all on the island, and we all know each other. I figured I'd try to get the same thing going for the mainland, but maybe it's just too big an area to try to cover...


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Yes, it's too bad, 'cause I'd love to have fish-sitters! My petsitter is great but she knows the furries better than the scalies.


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

The "furries better than the scalies"......hilarious.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

I've only been here for a short while. There are a handful of people that I would trust with my keys. I would however not register with the sitters club, for various reasons.


----------



## aquafunlover (Jul 8, 2012)

Lamplighter said:


> I've only been here for a short while. There are a handful of people that I would trust with my keys. I would however not register with the sitters club, for various reasons.


Good point. Don't get me wrong, I think it's a great idea. Maybe do it as a side business and get bonded? Many people have very expensive fish that would gladly pay for a service like this if it made sense dollar wise. Also there are also those of us who truly love our fish and would just do it to make sure our long time fine finned friends didn't pass while we were away.

I guess one question to everyone would be "What would make you feel comfortable with a stranger who knew more about your fish than your brother in law coming into your house and watching your $200 + worth of fish while you were gone for a few weeks?"


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

There is no way I would give someone on here keys to my house.
If someone wanted to drop the fish off at my house I would gladly work out a price to babysit them.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

the world is too shady now a days i love my fish but its is a part of the hobby if you travel you shouldnt have fish if you dont have care for them arranged already... no offense


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

aquafunlover said:


> Good point. Don't get me wrong, I think it's a great idea. Maybe do it as a side business and get bonded? Many people have very expensive fish that would gladly pay for a service like this if it made sense dollar wise. Also there are also those of us who truly love our fish and would just do it to make sure our long time fine finned friends didn't pass while we were away.
> 
> I guess one question to everyone would be "What would make you feel comfortable with a stranger who knew more about your fish than your brother in law coming into your house and watching your $200 + worth of fish while you were gone for a few weeks?"


We all have to walk our own chosen path.

I've got things here that I don't want disturbed. PERIOD!!!

$ 200.00 worth of fish. LOL That sounds like a joke!!!


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

Virual said:


> There is no way I would give someone on here keys to my house.
> If someone wanted to drop the fish off at my house I would gladly work out a price to babysit them.


Now you're talking!! A fish kennel of sorts.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I would have to be going away for more than a month to need this type of fish care....
most fish will go a week or 2 without feeding......


----------

